# Hey NorCal Come ride our Dirt Jump park!



## AlexFowler (Mar 20, 2013)

Figured I would post a picture of the Dirt Jump park I built here in aptos California. The park is located at 2255 Huntington Drive, aptos, Ca 95003. Check out ActionSportsConstruction.com and let us know what you think? Get Rad! -Alex


----------

